# new here, venturing over from the vortex as i bought a new daily



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Couldn't help myself.
My friend imported this from Germany last year. He had to sell it as his wife made him get rid of part of his stash (he had to bring it back from 9 to 4 vehicles)
I liked this thing from the day he bought it, but i wasn't really looking for a new car. untill he gave me the keys and said; "just take it out for a spin and tell me what you think" 
When i came back 15 minutes later it was sold. Got it with the Ronal turbo's too.
Told him i couldn't pick it up untill the daily Jetta was sold. Well that's sold and will be picked up next tuesday. So today was the day to pick up my new joy... (the pride part will come after the rust is gone)
what do you guys think??


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: new here, venturing over from the vortex as i bought a new daily (DUTCHMANia)*

btw, as i've mentioned i'm new to the Audi thing, this platform, does it share with others? i'm looking to lower it some, but might Passat sets from the same era fit for instance?


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

That thing is SIKK !!! Nice ride man !


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*

Yes, I think (not completely sure though) that the old passat has the same platform.


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_Yes, I think (not completely sure though) that the old passat has the same platform.

Actually, the Passat/Dasher is a "B" platform car, the 100/200/5000 is a "C" platform car. The 80/90/4000 was the "B" platform car from Audi.
I'm not sure where to tell you to look for parts... I know Blauparts still sells the H&R Springs and Bilstein struts for the "C" cars. If you're looking for coilovers, you'll probably have to dig for the right information.
Those Ronal Turbos are going to look fantastic on that car. Looks like a good buy.
Edited to say Blauparts rather than 034Motorsport.


_Modified by DurtyBunny at 8:51 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DurtyBunny)*

thanks for the heads-up. i might actually have found a wreckyard who claimed they had a decent example. i'll go looking at it this weekend and source myself some "just-in-case" spares


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

little update... put over 2000 mileson her already.. couldn't be happier.. even got a compliment from the mechanic at the MOT. 
and a couple of weeks back i attacked the biggest rust spots with rust convertor.
yesterday i sanded it down and painted over it..
and i took care of the biggest part of the dent in the rear door.
(it;s still there, but not as noticable
painted it on pretty thick, so when it's cured in a couple of weeks in can wetsand it down and polish it,. so far i'm pretty happy with the results..
the bad side that had the dent and the rust
















nasty dents on the hood are still there, but the rust is gone








rust on rear was attacked aswell.. not perfect yet, but i think wetsanding will help alot
















picture taking side
























interior: although the rubber mats are in good condition and original i wanna order some nice brown felt ones..








thanks to Scumbag and my granddad some nice period correct german stickers and a nice hat

















and last but not least, my fav part. the original Audi key-fold.


----------



## nicokpe (May 15, 2008)

*Re: new here, venturing over from the vortex as i bought a new daily (DUTCHMANia)*

wow, nice ride man


----------



## Highme McBallbag (Aug 9, 2005)

Looking good sexy dutch man.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Highme McBallbag)*

went to visit the queen today.....
she wasn't at home


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Nice Ride Mr Dutch!
I just picked up a clean Audi 4000 , i see i wasn't the only one thinking it was time to step it up a notch outta the mk1's for a while.
Good stuff man...when you getting the ronals on?


----------

